# xcarlink aux cable question



## inter.active (Jun 9, 2009)

Older models of the xcarlink (clb-6) have an auxiliary (aux) connection that is not the usual 3.5mm, its a *special* usb-looking connection - micro usb I believe but I'm not 100%.
Does anyone know where I can pick up the cable that will work with this setup? A seller or site?
Under the images tab at the following site is a pic of this cable:
http://www.xcarlink.ch/model-6.html?L=1
Any ideas? 
Cheers, 
Reed


----------

